# I can draw your betta fish(ies)!



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

I like drawing and betta fish so i thought, "WHY NOT PUT THEM TOGETHER!"
I'll draw your betta fish+a background. 

Here is a quick sketch:








If you can't see pic here is link: http://flowerbud27.deviantart.com/art/BETTA-FISH-540727016?ga_submit_new=10%3A1434741352

YOUR FINAL DRAWING WILL BE MUCH MORE DETAILED!
:-D:-D


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

This is Bluemoon, my veiltail. I am excited to see your drawing!!


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

superswimmer said:


> View attachment 576065
> 
> This is Bluemoon, my veiltail. I am excited to see your drawing!!


Could you make the picture a bit brighter? It's a bit dark. Once you have a new pic, it will be done in a 0-2 days. Is it ok if I post it on Deviant Art then give you the link?


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Sure the lights aRe off in the picture sorry. That's the only way I can get the detail on his tail but I will give you another.


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

superswimmer said:


> Sure the lights aRe off in the picture sorry. That's the only way I can get the detail on his tail but I will give you another.
> View attachment 576073


Ok no problem. If you want it to be accurate you can send me more pics.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I have to sleep but I will try to get more tm


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Haha ok.


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

superswimmer said:


> Sure the lights aRe off in the picture sorry. That's the only way I can get the detail on his tail but I will give you another.
> View attachment 576073


http://flowerbud27.deviantart.com/a...-no-1-541487828?ga_submit_new=10%3A1435035758

Sorry it took so long. The drawing app on my IPad was acting up.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Np, I love it! You're very talented!


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you! I keep trying to improve my art and whatnot.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi! Can you do Pi? He's a marble SDeT.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

If you have anytime, it would be brilliant of you if you could do Pippin. But only if it's convenient for you!

(I put in two incase one didn't work)


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Hi! Can you do Pi? He's a marble SDeT.





Pippin said:


> If you have anytime, it would be brilliant of you if you could do Pippin. But only if it's convenient for you!
> 
> (I put in two incase one didn't work)


Sure. I can do lots of fish. I have wayyyy to much time on my hands.


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

Are you still doing pictures? If so, could you draw my betta Poseidon?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you do Kip?


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Can you please do Flair?


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Hi! Can you do Pi? He's a marble SDeT.





Pippin said:


> If you have anytime, it would be brilliant of you if you could do Pippin. But only if it's convenient for you!
> 
> (I put in two incase one didn't work)





bettaposeidon said:


> Are you still doing pictures? If so, could you draw my betta Poseidon?





DangerousAngel said:


> Could you do Kip?
> View attachment 589034





kateausten said:


> Can you please do Flair?


Yuperoo. Warning- It might take me a while, cuz I'm going to Dominican Republic, then my cousins from Canada are visiting, so I'll try to have them up ASAP.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Can you draw my betta bubbles?:thankyou:


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Alimiss27 said:


> Yuperoo. Warning- It might take me a while, cuz I'm going to Dominican Republic, then my cousins from Canada are visiting, so I'll try to have them up ASAP.





BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Can you draw my betta bubbles?:thankyou:


Yup. Then again it might take a while. I'm gonna be at dominican republic.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Alimiss27 said:


> Yup. Then again it might take a while. I'm gonna be at dominican republic.


Have fun while you're there!


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Pippin said:


> Have fun while you're there!


Tysm!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok thanks! Have fun!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

YAY! Take your time, have fun on your trip!!


----------

